# Light up ur eyes..TUT



## snowkei (Dec 25, 2006)

hello....still me..haha..

this TUT is for this look..










What I use






tools
187 brush
168 brush
224 brush
219 brush
Bobbi Brown eyeliner brush & shadow brush
SOLONE H06 brush

face
Estee Lauder Double Wear liquid foundation#36
select moisturecover #NW20

brow
Shiseido Elixir brow pencil 

eyes
Paul & Joe eye gloss #005
e/s #Smut & Speedy Pearl
fluidine #Blacktrack
pig. #Bright Fuchsia & Fuchsia
TFS false lashes #ivi

cheeks
NARS Blush #Crazed
Bobbi Brown shimmerbrick #pink


foundation
foundation is the same as another TUT 'CAT EYE' from me..

start with a clean face





apply foundation first





conceal





put the hands on my face...
temperature of the hands will help foundation mix in ur face





done the foundation






eyes makeup

apply eye gloss on the whole eyelid as basecoat
(besides, eye gloss is shining!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )









do the liner









finish the liner









apply SMUT on eye socket (with 219 brush)









and U'll see






still using 219 brush, apply SMUT on lower eyelid





use SOLONE brush to apply BRIGHT FUCHSIA on the end of the eyes...
(the shape is just like a 'boomerang' )





U'll see









apply some FUCHSIA on the boundary of eyeshadow..(with 224 brush)









apply SPEEDY PEARL to lighten the browbone 
(with Bobbi Brown eyeshadow brush )









and U'll see this









curl the lash...apply some mascasa and wear on the false lashes





do the brow





these are the demonstration pics









finish the eye makeup!









cheeks
use 187 brush to apply CRAZED...





first start by the outer side of the face





second, apply CRAZED on the 'APPLE'

(pliz don't care about the other half face..haha)





and U'll see this





apply PINK shimmerbrick on the cheekbone (with 168 brush)









this is the demonstration pic





finish the cheek










FINALLY.. apply some PINKY lipstick or lipgloss...
and DONE!


----------



## prettpink (Dec 25, 2006)

woow stunning!!!
loved your skill.. n how you make wonders with makeup!!! 
Keep it going gal!! thankss.. n merry xmas!!


----------



## Mao (Dec 25, 2006)

*What a beautiful make up*





It's an original idea!!Thanks a lot for this tutorial:it's very complete and you explain very well.


----------



## poppy z (Dec 25, 2006)

love it!!!!!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 25, 2006)

thank you SO much for this tut! I really love it...you're so talented!


----------



## oddinary (Dec 25, 2006)

This is sooo beautiful! You are so pretty!


----------



## stephbunny (Dec 25, 2006)

i love it!! so pretty! yay! you are soooo good at this! =)


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Dec 25, 2006)

i must say out of all the tuts u have made this is my all time fav. absolutly stunnig gurl


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 25, 2006)

you give some of the best tuts ever I swear.


----------



## bli5s (Dec 25, 2006)

Oh my god...i have the exact same TFS lashes as urs but u wear it _*waaaayyyy* _nicer than me!!!! *sob*sob*

Love all ur tutorials....please do more....


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Dec 25, 2006)

very pretty! thanks


----------



## Pei (Dec 25, 2006)

U are so so goood with tut and eye MU.

Xie xie ni de hard work!


----------



## bintdaniel (Dec 25, 2006)

Thanks a lot!!
You're really a so talented professionnal! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



explications are perfect!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



See you soon


----------



## chrisantiss (Dec 25, 2006)

very nice tutorial, i love your makeups


----------



## Esperanza (Dec 25, 2006)

Your makeup is always perfect and flawless, I love your FOTD'S *Snowkei* !
I really like the mix you made with Fushia & Smut, have to try it someday definitely :nod: 
Please, keep on posting!


----------



## Esperanza (Dec 25, 2006)

And btw, do you work on the makeup industry?


----------



## doniad101 (Dec 25, 2006)

You did an awesome job! Thanks for the tut! You look great!


----------



## ginger9 (Dec 25, 2006)

I seriously love all your FOTD and tutorials, you never fail to take my breathe away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merry Christmas Snowkei!! And thanks again for another lovely tutorial


----------



## faifai (Dec 25, 2006)

Gorgeous! I like the way you make "demonstration" pics also to show exactly where you applied what. Very helpful.


----------



## mzreyes (Dec 26, 2006)

thanks!! i love this look. actually i think this is my favorite


----------



## xJUDYx (Dec 26, 2006)

great tut!! you look amazzzzing!


----------



## JoyZz (Dec 26, 2006)

Lovely... just lovely!

I look forward to seeing more of your work.


----------



## puffyamiyumifan (Dec 26, 2006)

once again stunning!


----------



## tadzio79 (Dec 26, 2006)

I always love seeing tuts you do! 
you're the most talented ever!!!


----------



## MAC Mel (Dec 26, 2006)

Can I get those lashes online anywhere? Love it!


----------



## User67 (Dec 26, 2006)

This is gorgeous! And the lashes are to die for!


----------



## mommamacgurl (Dec 26, 2006)

I love your tutorials!!!! You are so pretty!!!!


----------



## snowkei (Dec 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Esperanza* 

 
_And btw, do you work on the makeup industry?_

 
Nope..Im not..I just like to PAINT on my face


----------



## snowkei (Dec 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pei* 

 
_U are so so goood with tut and eye MU.

Xie xie ni de hard work!_

 
haha...thx for ur chinese


----------



## snowkei (Dec 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bli5s* 

 
_Oh my god...i have the exact same TFS lashes as urs but u wear it *waaaayyyy* nicer than me!!!! *sob*sob*

Love all ur tutorials....please do more...._

 
haha I love the false lashes from that brand! it's cheap and easy to wear...


----------



## snowkei (Dec 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC Mel* 

 
_Can I get those lashes online anywhere? Love it!_

 
Im not sure sweety...it's a korean brand 'THE FACE SHOP'...maybe U can find online or ask someone to help u buy it?


----------



## snowkei (Dec 26, 2006)

thank you everyone!!!!


----------



## hitz4evr15 (Dec 26, 2006)

wow u are sooo good! I love the fuchsia color! =)


----------



## chocula (Dec 27, 2006)

Gorgeous. Wonderful tutorial. I love the detailed explanation and how you illustrated where you put the colors.

Thanks!


----------



## brown_eyes (Dec 27, 2006)

You're beautiful, love the faux lashes on you. I love all the tuts you have done, they're amazing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Please do more tuts.


----------



## user79 (Dec 27, 2006)

Awesome tutorial, this looks so beautiful!!


----------



## *Luna* (Dec 28, 2006)

WOW. That look is amazing. I can't wait to try this!!! Maybe with my blues... hrrmmmmmm. B-E-A-UTIFUL!


----------



## applefrite (Dec 28, 2006)

I like your make-up !!!


----------



## Podacarpis (Dec 28, 2006)

_awesome tutorial!!!_


----------



## Amber (Dec 29, 2006)

This look is gorgeous! I'm going to try it out this weekend!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Dec 30, 2006)

You are soo pretty!  I love your tutorials, please keep them comming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Empress (Dec 30, 2006)

Amazing EYELINEAR SKILLS! I simply must try this, you're beautiful!


----------



## Mirtilla (Dec 30, 2006)

OMG amazing tut, thanks a bunch for posting!!!!


----------



## snowkei (Dec 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hitz4evr15* 

 
_wow u are sooo good! I love the fuchsia color! =)_

 
thank you! I LOVE fuchsia so much! and Bright Fuchsia is also an AMAZING color


----------



## snowkei (Dec 30, 2006)

thank you everyone! Ur all SWEET!!!!!!!


----------



## Urbana (Dec 30, 2006)

geniousssssssss


----------



## Beautiful1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Total Hotness! Your Make~up Is Just So Stunning!


----------



## NikkiHorror (Jan 1, 2007)

I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!  I must have that bright fuschia color!!!!


----------



## snowkei (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks!!! Lol


----------



## ..kels* (Jan 2, 2007)

awesome tutorial! i'm blown away by your lining skills.


----------



## karebear1802 (Jan 2, 2007)

awesome color combo


----------



## yumin1988 (Jan 2, 2007)

Gorgeous babe~!


----------



## twinkley (Jan 2, 2007)

What a beautiful make up! You are so beautiful girl! Thank you for the tutorial, it's very well done and those drawings where you put which color helps very much to really understand how the make up is put together!


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jan 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowkei* 

 
_hello....still me..haha.._

 
Amazing!!!!


----------



## Green_eyes (Jan 3, 2007)

Beautiful, your tutorials are very helpful.


----------



## sassygirl224 (Jan 3, 2007)

you're so cute!


----------



## Dayna2986 (Jan 3, 2007)

I just brought all the products off of ebay to get this look, I love it!


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Jan 3, 2007)

ssoooooooo pretty. i love your stuff. everything you do is perfect! when i grow up i want to be just like you, haha!


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Jan 6, 2007)

Great Tute, i love this look! It puts aside any fears of have of wearing hot pink e/s...thanks for another great inspiration


----------



## charismaticlime (Jan 6, 2007)

great tutorial!
those are some stunning lashes!


----------



## lambee (Jan 6, 2007)

Wow.  I really liked this one a lot.  The look is fantastic.  You are very talented!

I love, love, love the lashes.  I think you mentioned in another tut that they're a Korean brand right?  I might try to find that brand out here in the U.S.  *crosses fingers*  Maybe I'll find a vendor who will sell them.


----------



## oOoasiangurloOo (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks so much...i love your demonstration.Thanks again.


----------



## snowkei (Jan 7, 2007)

thank you everyone =)  ur so sweet!


----------



## RubyRed (Jan 7, 2007)

it's amazing what a difference proper makeup application can make isn't it?  thanks for sharing this tutorial!  always looking for more tips for Asian girls!


----------



## Twinkz (Jan 7, 2007)

wow i love this!!!!


----------



## Green_eyes (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks for a great tutorial.


----------



## Caffy (Jan 8, 2007)

thank kew for this! i really like it..I hope I can try this look too... aghhh...BTW where can you get Nars in Taiwan?


----------



## snowkei (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Caffy* 

 
_thank kew for this! i really like it..I hope I can try this look too... aghhh...BTW where can you get Nars in Taiwan?_

 
hello I got my NARS blush from ebay...I asked my friend to bring it for me when she go traveling in U.S... but I think it's more expensive! I can find cheaper one from EBAY


----------



## snowkei (Jan 8, 2007)

thank you everyone <888888888888


----------



## Caffy (Jan 8, 2007)

Yea they should have a booth in Taiwan!... too! and make it cheaper KE KE KE KE


----------



## Katura (Jan 8, 2007)

After seeing how gorgeous this was on you, I had to try it....but, the shape you made with the fushia...I just could not get. 

It's a gorgeous combo though! You always look stunning!


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Jan 8, 2007)

That took my breath away! You are absolutely gorgeous! I tried the look, but I couldn't pull it off the way you did.


----------



## enchantress (Jan 28, 2007)

Omg I Love Your Tutes!!!!!!! Please Keep Up The Great Work!!!!!


----------



## kiluna (Jan 28, 2007)

looks really great


----------



## Turquoise (Jan 29, 2007)

*GOOD JOB>>>>>THAT LOOKS GOOD*


----------



## blaze5113 (Jan 29, 2007)

great tut.  You are so talented.  Please keep them coming.


----------



## snowkei (Jan 30, 2007)

thanks everyone!!!LOL


----------



## issa (Jan 30, 2007)

you look amazing..thanks for the tut!


----------



## snowkei (Jan 31, 2007)

thank you!!!!*********^^*********


----------



## Pearlette (Feb 1, 2007)

you look gorgeous
i love how your skin glowsss
thanks


----------



## marianzhou (Feb 3, 2007)

woww you ar goodd thanks !


----------



## snowkei (Feb 5, 2007)

thanks for ur posting <3


----------



## Caffy (Feb 5, 2007)

Ur amazing at makeup!!...when im in Taipei will u do my makeup for me???? kekeke kidding!! ;-P


----------



## charismaticlime (Feb 18, 2007)

Amazing tutorial!  I got to get a pair of those lashes - they are HOT!!!


----------



## azngel (Feb 19, 2007)

Thank you for all of your tutorials.  Its hard to find makeup tuts for asian girls especially for asian girls without double eyelids.  thank you.

just a question, when you use foundation do you think its better to use an asian brand like shiseido or american brand like estee lauder?  does it even matter?


----------



## kellis84 (Feb 19, 2007)

so pretty.... i'm gonna try this right now.... i just love your eyeliner skill... i love your illustration guides too.. i've learned so much from your tuts... yay!!


----------



## tdm (Feb 19, 2007)

Wow, great job!!!! Were do you get this brush from? SOLONE H06 brush?


----------



## Sti43 (Feb 20, 2007)

I ALWAYS look at your tuts when I feel like I need some changes or some inspiration! You are SO talented! I am asian too, and my eye shape is very similar to yours. I can't wait to try this tut! Your smokey eye tutorial is great-- but I've tried and I look hilarious! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I love all of your tuts and I would love if you could do more. Maybe some neutral, everyday looks, or bronze/gold looks! I can't wait to see more! You are awesome!


----------



## juicyaddict (Feb 23, 2007)

simply amazing... i love the pink on the side... you have such talent and looks like you're an expert putting on lashes.  you are very pretty!


----------



## miss_pink (Feb 25, 2007)

Lady, u r sooooo *cute*!
*OMG* u make it look so effortless and the pics n diagrams are so easy to follow!
i'm azn and usually wear the bright pink look but never thought to make it smoky wit the darker colours!
ur eyes r *gorgeous*!
thanks so much *Snowkei* - plz plz PLZ keep posting tutes! they r excellent!


----------



## JCx (Mar 10, 2007)

I tried this tutorial this morning.  Turned out great!  I'm not wearing falsies (eyelashes) but I love the ones you put on.  Where can I get those specific ones?


----------



## snowkei (Mar 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *azngel* 

 
_Thank you for all of your tutorials. Its hard to find makeup tuts for asian girls especially for asian girls without double eyelids. thank you.

just a question, when you use foundation do you think its better to use an asian brand like shiseido or american brand like estee lauder? does it even matter?_

 
hello I think shiseido and estee lauder are both great! but sometimes shiseido have some foundation color fit you more than estee lauder...however, I love estee lauder double wear liquid foundation cuz I love its effect!


----------



## snowkei (Mar 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tdm* 

 
_Wow, great job!!!! Were do you get this brush from? SOLONE H06 brush?_

 
I get it in a market...I think it's a TAIWAN brand


----------



## snowkei (Mar 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JCx* 

 
_I tried this tutorial this morning. Turned out great! I'm not wearing falsies (eyelashes) but I love the ones you put on. Where can I get those specific ones?_

 
maybe U can get it online? it's a korea brand... and I love Ardell lashes too...try it try it!


----------



## snowkei (Mar 11, 2007)

thank you everyone LOL


----------



## breathless (Mar 11, 2007)

oh my gosh! lovely!


----------



## bubbles81 (Mar 12, 2007)

wow!! thnx!!


----------



## glamBelle (Mar 13, 2007)

Thank you so much for this tutorial! I love every single look you do!


----------



## snowkei (Mar 14, 2007)

thank you all <3


----------



## mkupsusie (Mar 18, 2007)

hi!
Just joined today and was browsing around for tutorials. Noticed this one but can't seem to see the pics. It gives a message of exceeded bandwith. Mind sharing this again? Thank you very much and to all the generous members who had shared their time and talent in this forum.


----------



## trangB (Mar 22, 2007)

I had the same problem. Can u plz plz give us a link to the pics again? Can't wait to see them!!! Thanks in advance


----------



## snowkei (Mar 23, 2007)

okay...I'll rehost them as soon as possible


----------



## trangB (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## snowkei (Mar 24, 2007)

can u see the pics now?? I can see them sometimes...but sometimes not...don't know if it's my problem...if fotd still can't be seen I'll rehost them again


----------



## trangB (Mar 24, 2007)

Yep I can see them all now. Thank u very much! I always love your tutorials


----------



## MACisME (Apr 12, 2007)

thats really pretty


----------



## miko (Apr 16, 2007)

Oooh I'm so going to try this!!


----------



## snowkei (Apr 16, 2007)

thanks sweeties =D


----------



## mslips (Apr 16, 2007)

i admire you for your innovative creativity =)


----------



## ineed2fussnow (Apr 17, 2007)

Trying this soon!


----------



## MACisME (Apr 17, 2007)

niceman!


----------



## snowkei (Apr 24, 2007)

thanks!!!


----------



## KawaiiPrincess (May 7, 2007)

Beautiful work! It's great!


----------



## PinkFlower899 (May 8, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## OMGcoke (May 16, 2007)

OMG those false lashes makes your eyes stands out...i want those falsies too!


----------



## triccc (May 17, 2007)

snowkei, you have the best tutorials!


----------



## MisaMayah (May 17, 2007)

Beautiful..I never thought of putting liquid liner before e/s. I love the way you section the areas of where you put each colour. Love ur tut =)


----------



## mystikgarden (May 17, 2007)

I so need some of those lashes!!

This is so hot I HAVE to try this!! 

hhehhhee I LOVE PINK!!!


----------



## jazzebelle_jazz (May 20, 2007)

wow....simply gorgeous,nice job...i really love this one


----------



## mac.lovers (May 20, 2007)

wow! Great tut! You're sooo beautiful


----------



## Karen_B (May 21, 2007)

You are so amazingly talented!


----------



## greentwig (May 21, 2007)

This is beautiful


----------



## snowkei (May 22, 2007)

thanks everyone!!so sweeeeet


----------



## Bybs (May 22, 2007)

This really looks amazing on you.


----------



## *Dani* (May 22, 2007)

This is an amazing look! Great tutorial!


----------



## cha_reeza (May 25, 2007)

your makeup skills are AMAZING!! I hope to see more tuts from you


----------



## soanxious (May 25, 2007)

omg! this looks wonderful! i have to try this tonight!


----------



## snowkei (May 26, 2007)

thanks everyone <3


----------



## jdepp_84 (May 30, 2007)

You've got amazing makeup skills! I love all your tuts!!!!


----------



## eiukie (Jun 3, 2007)

i love ur tuts on asian eyes.


----------



## clempeachy (Jun 3, 2007)

this is one of my favourites from you !
so amazing !


----------



## snowkei (Jun 7, 2007)

thank u all!!!


----------



## EyeshadowJunkie (Jun 10, 2007)

your so creative and talented. i love this!


----------



## yumemiru (Jun 11, 2007)

pretty, hope you can do a purple/lilac tut


----------



## ankheera (Jun 12, 2007)

great tut!


----------



## snowkei (Jun 13, 2007)

thanks!^^


----------



## gohgoomah (Jun 18, 2007)

i LOVE this look, i have no idea how you do it (even after reading the tut) haha


----------



## lethaldesign (Jun 26, 2007)

girl.. you've got mad skillz!! thanks for this tut


----------



## snowkei (Jun 26, 2007)

thanks =D


----------



## liza0183 (Jun 26, 2007)

geezzz i luv it just adore this look


----------



## ViV04 (Jul 9, 2007)

WOW you look soooooo pretty!!!!


----------



## ChanelAddicted (Jul 20, 2007)

*It's amazing how you can transform yourself! I really like your cheeks in this one.*


----------



## snowkei (Jul 21, 2007)

thanks <3


----------



## arabian girl (Aug 13, 2007)

stunning!!!


----------



## blindpassion (Aug 14, 2007)

GORGEOUS! thankyou


----------



## joslynn (Aug 21, 2007)

what lipstick and lipgloss are you wearing?

thanks! absolutely great tutorial


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 21, 2007)

very very pretty!


----------



## snowkei (Aug 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joslynn* 

 
_what lipstick and lipgloss are you wearing?

thanks! absolutely great tutorial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
MAC lipstick #Embraceable & Saint lipgloss #coral


----------



## snowkei (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks =d


----------



## joslynn (Aug 22, 2007)

sorry but what's saint lipgloss?


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Aug 22, 2007)

Very cool! I love your tutorials! I love that you do a very precise step by step and then break it down once you're done. Fantastic job!


----------



## emmieloulovely (Aug 24, 2007)

Wow!  Thanks so much!


----------



## bratface (Aug 27, 2007)

You look nice, but you should wear a darker foundation I think it would look so much better.


----------



## Feytr (Aug 27, 2007)

You're one of my FAVORITE Specktra contributors.  Keep em coming.


----------



## CaliArtist (Sep 12, 2007)

looove love the eyes great look hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :::rushing to buy pink::::


----------



## Dimplez819 (Oct 12, 2007)

Stunning~ those lashes really bring out the eyez!


----------



## sleepykrngrl (Oct 13, 2007)

wow~~ are you a makeup artist??
luv ur blends~~


----------



## sookiepyo (Oct 14, 2007)

i absolutely love this.  you are definitely one of a kind!


----------



## jlimj (Oct 19, 2007)

wow, i'm so glad i find this site. finally found someone who can do asian eye so perfect.


----------



## masad (Oct 20, 2007)

beautiful!!!


----------



## snowkei (Oct 20, 2007)

thanks all <3


----------



## MissDiva (Oct 30, 2007)

oh wow i love this tut.your makeup is amazing


----------



## mac_addict_erin (Oct 31, 2007)

this look is gorgeous!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 31, 2007)

AMAZINGLY GORGEOUS! i wish i looked that good in pink like you


----------



## Azzura (Nov 3, 2007)

Absolutely amazing! I'm going to have to try this look.


----------



## evie08 (Nov 4, 2007)

WOW!!!  I am a newbie here..and I am impressed.  Great job!!!


----------



## satindoll (Nov 7, 2007)

this is my most FAVORITEE tutorial/look in all of specktra.net...
LOVE that pink flare in the corner...i've always wanted to do something like that--a contrast of black and a bold (preferably pink) color.

BEAUTIFUL!
thank youuu SOO much!!!!!


----------



## xantidote (Mar 15, 2008)

this is absolutely gorgeous! i tried this look today and it looked amazing


----------



## slowdear (Mar 15, 2008)

I love the color combination. It's so pretty. Thank you!


----------



## kitten (Mar 16, 2008)

i loooooooooove this tutorial & its colours!


----------



## Taghyra (Mar 30, 2008)

Wow, you look stunning. I love it


----------



## MissFoxy (Apr 2, 2008)

once again you did an amazing job! i love your idea and the way you play with the make up.
you're talented snowkei


----------



## Patricia (Apr 7, 2008)

you are really talented


----------



## eenerkwak (Apr 8, 2008)

wow! very pretty ;]
i really like all ur fots/tuts!! :]
would say you have double eyelids?


----------



## drs_tan (Apr 10, 2008)

you're sooooooooooo talented!! are you a MUA?


----------



## Solace (Apr 11, 2008)

Now that there is mad skills. <3


----------



## mimibrowneyes (Apr 12, 2008)

love ur lining skills!! gorgeous end result!


----------



## Sushi. (Apr 13, 2008)

THAT IS SOOOOO GORGEOUS!!!
my favorite eyeshadow colors, and everything, i love this, thanks for posting it!!!


----------



## xminifee (May 2, 2008)

Wow you have beautiful eyes. I am unable to make false eyelashes hahaha


----------



## JessieLovesMac (May 14, 2008)

You do amazing makeup! thanks for all of your tuts! they are awesome!!


----------



## Navessa (May 15, 2008)

wowzers!  that is beautiful!


----------



## xShoegal (May 18, 2008)

Wow, this is truly amazing! 
I love the highlight and ur eyes looks stunning!


----------



## cuiran (Jun 4, 2008)

beautifu


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 5, 2008)

I love it!


----------



## cuiran (Jun 14, 2008)

Gorgeous!! <


----------



## cuiran (Jun 16, 2008)

beautiful.


----------



## AliVix1 (Feb 26, 2009)

absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## sponza (Mar 16, 2009)

coool


----------



## enigma (Mar 16, 2009)

Beautiful


----------



## gubeca (Mar 17, 2009)

beauuuuuutiful look!!!


----------



## NinaSasa (Mar 20, 2009)

Excelent!


----------



## Manon (Jun 13, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Lady_Danger (Jun 21, 2010)

The bright pink outer v looks beautiful!


----------



## Melanie1784 (Jun 23, 2010)

love the colours together


----------



## ButterflyKeeper (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm going to try this out one day, but with teal instead of fuchsia!


----------



## littlekittycat (Nov 25, 2010)

AMAZING, AMAZING!!!!
  	Love the cheeks


----------



## shklnyk (Oct 15, 2011)

wow so unique!


----------



## pixie2088 (Oct 21, 2012)

looks great


----------

